# Takamura in Europe, Do the models have different names????



## j1358 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I been looking for a while and finally decided to get me a Takamura HSPS Pro 210mm, I am a cook with 5 years of experience and for most of it, had a couple of globals to do the job, Cant complain about them as I have take care of them quite good and been good knives so far.

But now I want to buy myself a more serous one and start getting deeper into caring and sharpening a proper knife, hence my decision on the takamura.

I'm living in Germany, and so far I cannot find the Takamura HSPS pro anywhere in Europe, when I google the model it always directs me to CKTG or MTC in the states obviously, so far I'd found a Takamura Blazen PM on a German site, for roughly the same price as the american counterparts

http://gx2.japan-messer-shop.de/Tak...chmiedet-und--signiert--24-cm-Klinge-676.html

Now my question is, Do the models change their names for Europe??? or the knife is exclusive for the American market?????

BTW, I like the Takamura Blazen that the German site offers, but obviously I couldn't fine any reviews on the knife, Has anyone had any experience with it, and what is your opinion about the Takamura Blazen????

Thanks and much apprish


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

If it helps your search, a number of vendors and makers state that sg2 and r2 are the same steel with different names. Hsps refers to powdered steels in general.

Usually mentioned in the class of powdered steel lasers is tanaka r2, costs more than the takamura though.


----------



## robertoo (Mar 4, 2014)

takamura can be find by dictum germany


----------



## j1358 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies... and for clarifying the HSPS meaning.

I have kind of a "budget" at the moment, as I have to buy a stone and a honing rod too, the Tanaka is a beautiful knife but a little out of range at the moment.

thanks as well for the tip on the Dictum site, Although they only sell the Takamura hocho 240 mm and above, as well is out of my range.

You must be thinking, "Why is he not sending it over???", well I bought already a couple of things from the states and ship them over, here in Germany they have a really strict control, needles to say, I payed taxes 2 times and wasnt really amused by it.

thanks again for your replies and keep on rocking in the free world


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am from Belgium and I bought many knives in the states and had them shipped over to Europe - expensive thing but it was still cheaper as buying them in Europe.

I always agree with the seller that they write much lower price on the package so I pay less customs.

But the shipping costs are the killer - all the shops offer shipping for 40$ or more... for one knife...

Last time I bought some Moritaka Hamono directly from their site in Japan. The shipping was much cheaper - around 15EUR. But they only produce knives from carbon steel.

Perhaps somebody can find some nice Japanese shop that will also have cheap shipping to Europe. And the site in English...


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Japanesechefsknife.com


tnx


----------



## j1358 (Sep 27, 2014)

hey, I was wandering, do we get the same percentage in tax fees all over the EU territory or does it vary from country to country???


----------



## krx927 (Oct 13, 2014)

j1358 said:


> hey, I was wandering, do we get the same percentage in tax fees all over the EU territory or does it vary from country to country???


No we don't. It's country per country. Fiscal area is one of the rear areas where common EU policies do not apply...

Too bad for me living in a country with almost the highest tax burden in EU...


----------

